# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Trebam vašu pomoć - kršenje Koda na trudničkim tečajevima!

## ms. ivy

Skupljamo primjere kršenja Koda (Međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko) na tečajevima pripreme za porod.

Tražimo podatke za cijelu Hrvatsku – dakle sva rodilišta i domovi zdravlja koji organiziraju tečajeve.

Ako su vam na tečaju nudili uzorke adaptiranog, bočice i dudice, brošure i letke, čaj za bebe, ako je predstavnik proizvođača držao predavanje… napišite u kojoj ustanovi i o kojem se proizvođaču radilo.

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Janoccka

23.03.2006. Opća bolnica Vinkovci. Euroalba - predstavnih za NUK i Humanu.
Dijelili su NUK dudicu, uzorak neke Humana kašice (od 4og mjeseca), uzorak Humana čaja (od 1og tjedna), žličicu, mali podbradnjak i 2 jastučića za dojilje. Rodilištu su poklonili 4 lopte! 

Slika proizvoda
Slika reklama

----------


## la11

joj,mislim da je i u Ri na tečaju bila prezentacija nečega,ali ja taj puta nisam bila,a nemogu nigdje naći papir sa programom sa tečaja,ako nađem onda ću javiti

----------


## ms. ivy

ajd pliz

janoccka, hvala   :Smile:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ja sam prije više od godinu dana pisala o tome pa vidi može li poslužiti: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8189

----------


## la11

evo našla sam, 20.6.2005. bilo je predavanje; novoročenče i prehrana,"(kršitelj koda)" i "****"-prezentacija proizvoda

----------


## ms. ivy

došao je predstavnik (kršitelj koda)a i (kršitelj koda)a? jesu li vam štogod podijelili?

----------


## la11

predpostavljam da da,to sam pročitala u programu,ja taj put nisam bila,bila sam kada je bila žena iz mustele i podijelila je uzorke

----------


## MajaMajica

ja sam dobila (kršitelj koda)ove i pampersove, mislim i (kršitelj koda)ove brošure u paketu u rodilištu, pa poslije par u poštu i to je to.. :/

----------


## mamma san

ovo zadnje mislim da ima veze sa dilanjem osobnih podataka navedenih u paketu SRetna beba...isto sam dobila i ja..

----------


## Vrijeska

23.2.2006. Studentska poliklinika Zagreb

Euroalba, predavanje o važnosti i različitosti među dudicama, pumpama i sl. cca 30 minuta, gospodin Darko

Na kraju sam mu rekla da je žalosno što nam oduzima vrijeme jer nismo došli na marketinško predavanje nego da nešto naučimo o porodu i sl.
On je rekao: U redu. Hvala. i pomalo ljut otišao.

No, interesanto što me ostala publika zamalo izviždala ... Kupili su ih poklon vrećicom (dvije dude, Humana privjesak za ključeve, hrpa materijala između ostalog i letak o šamponu protiv peruti; dozator za adaptirano mlijeko ...)

Inače, od toga dana planiram nazvati nekoga u polikliniku i reći koju riječ - no nikako da stignem - dobro si me podsjetila...

A mogla bih i jedno otvoreno pismo u novine pa ako objave, objave  :Wink:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Kad sam ja bila na tečaju u riječkom rodilištu, predavanja su održali predstavnici (kršitelj koda)a (podijelili nam barbajoliće, brošure i trokutiće naljepnice za auto), (kršitelj koda)a (podijelili nam brošure, bočice, čaše s kljunom, dudice i uzorke krema, a njihovu kvalitetu "zagarantirali" i doktori rodilišta na svojim predavanjima) i Mustele (dobili brošure, dali kućne adrese i na njih dobili još brošura i uzorke krema, njihovu kvalitetu također reklamirali i doktori na svojim predavanjima).

----------


## ms. ivy

imamo vinkovce, rijeku i studentsku - ajmo cure, sigurno ima još! niste valjda već zaboravile što je bilo na tečaju! :D

----------


## Vrijeska

I Grižanska prije 3 godine - ne  znam je li još uvijek - no nema razloga ne biti, nažalost


Mislim da je na 99% tečajeva tako ...

----------


## Amalthea

Hm... ja mislim da bi teže našla tečaj koji NE KRŠI kod, nažalost.  :/

----------


## josie

prije godinu i sitno, dz centar, u runjaninovoj, isto euroalba.

eee, a zašto je reklamiranje mustelinih proizvoda kršenje koda? :?

----------


## Darijae

i u Splitu su držali predavanje (kršitelj koda)ovci davali su bavarine , čaj za dojilje i još gomilu prospekata

----------


## sabaleta

Nisam sigurna da li ovo spada u direktno kršenje Koda, mislim nisu reklamirali hranu, ali su nam podijeli paket Johnson vlažnih maramica i časopis Sunce moje malo u kojem *ima* raklama za hranu. To je bilo u Osijeku, na brzinskom tečaju koji je trajao 1, 5 h i koji košta isto 400 kn.

Jučer u vjestima RTL, u prilogu o splitskom rodilištu vidjelo se da mama čita prospekt o (kršitelj koda) hrani

----------

DZ Maksimir - sestra je podijelila (kršitelj koda)ove i NUK poklon pateke, s pojednom bočicom unutra i nekim letcima...Ja sam ga odbila...  :Grin:  Ostali su me samo blijedo gledali...Onda im je MM izvalio 'pa šta će joj, ona bočice već ima, lijevu i desnu, nosi ih uvijek sa sobom'  :Grin:  

S tim da napominjem da je ona dugo i naširoko pričala o tome kako je dojenje bitno, o pravilnim položajima i sve pozitivno, a kad je davala pakete popratila je to izjavom 'ja vam ovo ne bih ni u ludilu dala, ali eto, takve su ugovore potpisali nadređeni'...

----------

E, jel se ovo odnosi samo na zdravstvene ustanove i tečajeve?

Jer smo mi u igraonici na Velesajmu dobili poklon paket od (kršitelj koda)a - žličicu i zdjelicu za hranu, i brošuru o dohrani - kad je Fićo imao 2 mjeseca, i s naglaskom da je to za BEBU, ne za Karla (mada ih Karlo koristi od prvog dana).

I bila je neka kašica unutra

----------


## ms. ivy

da, odnosi se samo na tečajeve pripreme za porod.

trebaju nam konkretni primjeri iako znamo da se na većini tečajeva dijele bočice i sl. 

za divno čudo, nama u zajčevoj nisu ništa dijelili ni pokazivali. pričali su samo o dojenju, doduše ne previše detaljno.

----------


## tanja_b

Pa, ako se dobro sjećam, ni nama u DZ Trešnjevka prije dvije godine ništa nisu dijelili. Bar se ne mogu sjetiti da sam išta donijela doma.
A ni u Zajčevoj nisu dijelili ništa. A oba tečaja bila su besplatna!

----------


## mamma san

ja se sjećam da nama u Petrovoj isto nisu ništa dijelili..eh sad, da li su govorili, ne znam baš...

U stvari, kod nas je teta od beba, držala trosatno predavanje o dojenju i njegi djeca i naglašavala da oni ničim ne nadohranjuju bebe..  :Rolling Eyes:  
znači nisu ništa dijelili...  :Wink:  

Ne mogu vjerovati da je samo nas par bilo na tečajevima...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## odra

Koliko se sjećam, ni u osječkoj KB nisu ništa na tečaju govorili (u jesen 2005.), niti je bila prezentacija. Pričalo se jako puno o dojenju, od literature smo dobili knjigu Dobro je znati prije za vrijeme i nakon poroda i Unicefovu brošuru o dojenju. E, da i brošuru O životu i zdravlju djeteta. Svuda se promiče dojenje.!

----------


## Fidji

Moja frendica je u Petrovoj na tečaju za 400 kn dobila bočice na poklon, ali to je bilo prije točno godinu dana. Noviju informaciju nemam.

----------


## Elly

> Ako su vam na tečaju nudili uzorke adaptiranog, bočice i dudice, brošure i letke, čaj za bebe, ako je predstavnik proizvođača držao predavanje… napišite u kojoj ustanovi i o kojem se proizvođaču radilo.
> 
> Hvala!



Evo, ja samo mogu reci da 2003. na trudnickom tecaju kojeg organizira Zdravi grad Porec *nije* bilo nicega od ovoga niti predstavnika proizvodjaca!   :Smile:

----------


## zmajić

dom zdravlja "črnomerec", baruna filipovića, ( bila u 11 mj. 2005 ) dijelili su (kršitelj koda)ove bočice i dudice, hrpu letaka, brošura..

----------


## pikulica

Studentska poliklinika zagreb, 23. i 24. 03. 2006. 
Predavanje su držali ginekolog i sestra(koja je doduše istaknula da treba dojiti bar 3 mjeseca).:D
Dobili smo dozator za dj. hranu, nuk dudicu, nuk podloške za grudi,humana privjesak hrpu brošura o dohrani, prehrani, bočicama...Uzoraka hrane, čajeva nije bilo.
Ostalo baš i nema veze s kodom.

----------


## zrinka

tecaj u St rodilistu

**** uzorci za dojilje i trudnice, brosure 
te (kršitelj koda) vrecica s njihovim brosurama i dudicom (pravom)

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala   :Smile:  

što je onda s petrovom, je li netko nedavno bio?

a sv. duh?

----------


## pinocchio

u petrovoj, ne baš tako nedavno (prije 2 i pol godine), nisu dijelili ništa.

----------


## mamma san

Ja sam bila u Petrovoj u 1 mjesecu 2004 (skup sa Tweety). Tada se ništa nije dilalo.

A da upitaš proljetnjače na njihovom topicu?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ms. ivy

idem ih uputiti   :Wink:

----------


## momtobe

Ja sam bila u 1.mj u Petrovoj na tečaju i ništa nisu dijelili. Dapače, glavna sestra se požalila kako nezna više gdje bi sa tim uzorcima adaptiranog.

----------


## Dia

ja planiram ici iduci mjesec u Rapsku (zg) pa javim ako nece biti kasno

 :Love:

----------


## mamma san

nikad nije kasno...samo nas izvještavajte.....  :Smile:

----------


## lalah

> tecaj u St rodilistu
> 
> **** uzorci za dojilje i trudnice, brosure 
> te (kršitelj koda) vrecica s njihovim brosurama i dudicom (pravom)


jesu došli njihovi ljudi ili su djelili predavači?
i jel bilo predavanje o kavaliteti njihovih proizvoda?

----------


## ms. ivy

> i u Splitu su držali predavanje (kršitelj koda)ovci davali su bavarine , čaj za dojilje i još gomilu prospekata


lalah, vidi ovo.

----------


## summer

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tecaj u St rodilistu
> 
> **** uzorci za dojilje i trudnice, brosure 
> te (kršitelj koda) vrecica s njihovim brosurama i dudicom (pravom)
> 
> 
> ...


Tecaj u ST rodilistu u 03.2006. - bili su predstavnici (kršitelj koda)a, Mustele i (kršitelj koda)a - ali nista sto bi se kosilo s dojenjem - dapace - od (kršitelj koda)a plasticna bocica za cuvanje i zamrzavanje izdojenog mijeka, od (kršitelj koda)a uzorak caja za dojenje i multivitaminskog napitka i od Mustele uzorak kreme. Njihovi ljudi su drzali predavanje par minuta i podijelili uzorke, a (kršitelj koda)ova predavacica je istakla vaznost dojenja. Adaptirano mlijeko, dudice i bocice nisu bili ni jednom spomenuti.

----------


## ms. ivy

ali pak su vam imena ostala zvoniti u uhu   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

ipak

----------


## macek

DZ Črnomerec (ako je to onaj u ulici Baruna Filipovića), 10. ili 11. mj.  2004.
vms koja je govorila o porodu i dojenju nam je podijelila poklon pakete (kršitelj koda)a (dudica, bočica, par jastučića za dojenje i katalog (kršitelj koda)ovih proizvoda).

----------


## zrinka

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tecaj u St rodilistu
> 
> **** uzorci za dojilje i trudnice, brosure 
> te (kršitelj koda) vrecica s njihovim brosurama i dudicom (pravom)
> 
> 
> ...


njihovi ljudi
i je, bilo je predavanje o proizvodima, bez spominjanja, koliko se sjecam nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko

----------


## hildegard

Prije malo više od 1,5 g u Varaždinskom rodilištu dobili smo poklon paketiće u kojoj je bila (kršitelj koda)ova flašica, jastučići za cice, kremice za njegu mame i bebe, biofarm kremica...

Jučer sam bila u rodilištu sada se dijele (kršitelj koda)ovi poklon paketi u kojima su vitamini i čaj za dojilje.

Na tečaju se nije spominjala umjetna hrana pričalo se SAMO o dojenju i stvarno se "ta firma" najjače reklamirala.

A sestra koja vodi tečaj cijeni svaki rodin letak o dojenju koji joj donesemo, ako joj ponestane fotokopira ih i podijeli.

Sada je donjela iz Slovenije sa nekog seminara reklamne uzorke balzama i maramica za bolne bradavice kod dojilja, maramice i gel za intimnu njegu,... firme"BIOCLIN" čiji proizvodi kod nas još nisu u prodaji.

----------


## davorka

Pouzdano znam za Petrovu, prošle godine u ožujku ili travnju su dijelili Nuk-ove proizvode, bočice i dude. Znam jer su nam prijatelji bili, hvalili su se kako su im to dali, cura je rodila u svibnju. Znam da sam ja počela pričati kako je to koma i argumentirati zašto, oni su bili  :shock: jer je njima to bilo baš fora i super.

----------


## anjica

Na tečaju za trudnice u vukovarskoj bolnici u siječnju bila je prezentatorica Euroalbe - predstavnik za NUK i Humanu. 
Dijelili su NUK dudicu, uzorak neke Humana kašice (od 4og mjeseca), uzorak Humana čaja (od 1og tjedna), žličicu, malu bočicu i 2 jastučića za dojilje. Skoro sve isto kao što je i Janoccka slikala, osim podbradnjaka.

----------


## ms. ivy

bogme nisu štedili   :Razz:

----------


## seni

znam da nije za "protokol" jer se radi o becu, a i bilo je prije sest godina, ali ipak za usporedbu.
ja sam bila na dva tecaja, "alternativnom" od  babice iz kuce za porode i normalnom u bolnici u kojoj sam radala, ali interesantno, nisu bili ni na jednom tecaju nikakvi predstavnici firmi, nije bilo nikakvih predavanja s njihove strane, niti nam se sto djelilo ili poklanjalo.

poslije poroda dobili smo nekakv paket (a sad se ne sjecam da li u bolnici ili postom) od grada beca, sa nekakvim dekicama, nivea uzorcima i prospektima.  moze biti da su bili nekakvi prospekti od proizvodaca mlijeka, ali se zapravo vise ne sjecam. zorana ima valjda svjeza iskustva, a i sanja ce skoro.

ali na tecajevima znam sigurno da nije bilo nikakvih reklama.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Sad mi je susjeda rekla da obavezno odem na tecaj u Dom Zdravlja u Velikoj Gorici jer tamo dolaze ovi iz ****-a (i jos nekih) i daju ti dudice i bocice i sve super :/  .... kaze ona. Bar u vrijednosti 150 kn tih gluposti dobije svaki polaznik tecaja.

Mogu otici i vidjeti da provjerim pa tek onda javiti... ali evo ipak odmah javljam ovako iz druge ruke.  

Da odem vidjeti?

----------


## zrinka

odi
uzmi sve sto daju
poslikaj
poslji ms. ivy
 8)

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ok. Pogledat cu kad je slijedeci termin. Nadam se ugodnim stolicama za spavanje s obzirom da traje 40 min.   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

odlično, hvala anita! 

postavljaj nezgodna pitanja pa će ti vrijeme brže proći.   :Wink:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Bas sam se pitala da li da si lijepo isprintam onaj vas pravilnik pa malo uzburkam predavanje. Ako cu biti raspolozena. Nekad mi se ne da... a nekad sam u elementu za takve stvari.  :Smile:

----------


## nika612

ali oni znaju za taj pravilnik! čak štoviše, bilo kakvo takvo marketinško predavanje je zabranjeno u dz na tečajevima trudnica. jednostavno se radi o tome da li dotična sestra/dr pusti ili ne. ali u principu na nivou grada imaju zabranu (ne znam za drugdje, samo za zg). 

svi koji bi tako nešto htjeli, moraju pisati "zaboravilasamkome" pa ako im se odobri...što neće. samo neki dr nemaju ništa protiv, pa ako ženice nešto i dobiju...super! (nisu to moje riječi).

u principu prolaz ima u jedno 40-50% mjesta gdje se održavaju tečajevi  (dz rapska, grižanska, znam za zelinu i samobor, studentska, črnomerec....)i tamo se ide. u dz npr.trešnjevka, nema šanse, jer je sestra jako stroga po tom pitanju, jaaako prodojeća, a dobro zna kakve su naputke dobili i nema, to je to. neki dr. i sami zovu da se dođe...

----------


## ms. ivy

nika - za ta mjesta gdje znaš da se reklamira - znaš li koje firme dolaze u koji dz?

----------


## nika612

uvijek isto. nuk/humana, mustela, twinlab

nekad se samo materijali ostave...npr. (kršitelj koda)

----------


## ms. ivy

a **** ne? pitam da znam koji zastupnici dolaze - nuk i humanu zastupa jedna firma, (kršitelj koda) druga...

dakle euroalba (nuk/humana) drži i predavanja a kadulja ((kršitelj koda)) samo daje materijal?

----------


## Ena

DZ Medvaščak u Martićevoj, prije godinu dana.
Prvo je došla žena iz Mustele, zamolila nas da popunimo neki formular i dala nam paket sa brošurama i uzorcima nekih krema za mame i bebe.
Mjesec dana nakon što sam rodila dobila sam njihovu malu kozmetičku torbicu.

Med. sestra, nakon što nam je ispričala o porodu i važnosti dojenja, podjelila nam (kršitelj koda)ov paket sa brošurama, jastučićima za dojenje, nekakvim uzorcima kremica, malom flašicom i duducom.
Dudicu i kremice nikad koristili  a  flašica nam je dobro došla kad se mama morala izdajati.   :Grin:

----------


## Anvi

DZ Siget prije godinu i par mj. Tečaj trajao dva dana, prvi dan bila teta iz Biofarma, održala govor i podijelila brošure, u njihovim materijalima se reklamirala (kršitelj koda), no tamo piše: "Majčino mlijeko je hrana prvog odabira, itd... niti jedno nadomjesno mlijeko ne može zamijeniti majčino..." pa ne znam računa li se to onda kao kršenje pravilnika. Drugi dan je predstavnik iz Euroalbe podijelio promotivne materijale - brošure, letke, CD s proizvodima NUKa i Humane, te NUK-ovu bočicu. Sjećam se da sam onda primjetila kako su te bočice što su ih dijelili (tj. dudice na njima) za uzrast + 6 mjeseci, i pomislila kako lukavo od njih da nam ne uvaljuju bočice za novorođenčad, što bi definitivno bilo kršenje pravilnika, a ovako možda i nije?!

----------


## Timmy

KBC Split, tecaj kolovoz-rujan 2005, **** promocija caja za trudnice i vitaminskog napitka za rodilje, vrecica sa **** brosurama, babarinima i **** cajem za trudnice.

----------


## VedranaV

> DZ Siget prije godinu i par mj. Tečaj trajao dva dana, prvi dan bila teta iz Biofarma, održala govor i podijelila brošure, u njihovim materijalima se reklamirala (kršitelj koda), no tamo piše: "Majčino mlijeko je hrana prvog odabira, itd... niti jedno nadomjesno mlijeko ne može zamijeniti majčino..." pa ne znam računa li se to onda kao kršenje pravilnika.


Računa se jer predstavnici industrije i distributera dječje hrane nemaju što raditi po zdravstvenim ustanovama.

----------


## ms. ivy

lukavo... svi nešto dijele čajiće za mame i slično...   :Mad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> njihovim materijalima se reklamirala (kršitelj koda), no tamo piše: "Majčino mlijeko je hrana prvog odabira, itd... niti jedno nadomjesno mlijeko ne može zamijeniti majčino..." pa ne znam računa li se to onda kao kršenje pravilnika.


računa se, a izjava o m.m.mora pisati na svakom zamjenskom mlijeku, to im je zakonska  obveza (nije dobra volja  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Janoccka

Jučer mi je Vanchy javila da joj je bila patronažna i ostavila dudicu, bočicu i **** čaj za dojilje. Podržava ju u dojenju, i ako je to patronažna za koju ja mislim da je žena je stvarno prodojeća - ali kao morala je to donijeti  :shock:

----------


## luce2006

prije 4 miseca tecaj u kb split-promocija ****-a, 2 boce soka koje sluze kao prenatal, caj za dojilje, hrpa brosura o adaptiranom mlijeku i kasicama

----------


## aries24

šogorica bila u runjaninovoj
bio predstavnik humane i stalno govorio "ne reklamiramo" i to je za mame koje neće dojiti
a da kog vraga si radio tamo ako ne reklamirao   :Evil or Very Mad:  
kao, bio je prvi dan kad nisu govorili o dojenju, a drugi dan su govorili o dojenju i tada nije bilo "dušebrižnika"

----------


## Poslid

Čakovec, jučer mi veli kolegica da us na tečaju dobili hipove proizvode - čaj i  2 kašice za bebe.

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala, cure!   :Kiss:  

poslid, pliz pitaj kolegicu je li došao predstavnik (kršitelj koda)a i držao predavanje ili je samo sestra podijelila uzorke.

čaj za bebe ili za mame? kašice, od kojeg mjeseca?

----------


## Poslid

Krivi telefon. Kolegica je mama trudnice koja je bila, pa sorry. 
Uglavnom, išla sam sad provjeriti i dobili su hranu za bebe od Humane, a uz to su bili i još neke kremice i čaj za mame. To im je podijelila sestra i rekla im je da su oni to dobili u donaciji i da moraju to podijeliti.

----------


## ms. ivy

> To im je podijelila sestra i rekla im je da su oni to dobili u donaciji i da moraju to podijeliti.


ma siroti   :Razz:  

hvala, poslid!

----------


## Poslid

Još malo konkretnije. Dobili su cijeli paket u kojem su bile i dudice i flašice, ali im je d. Jungvirht (šefica bolničke pedijatrije) napomenula "da  iz paketa izvade i ne koriste bočice i dudice", da to ona ne preoručuje, ali oni nisu otvarali pakete i to vadili van, pa neka svaka trudnica to sama učini.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bubimira

> a sv. duh?


bili mi u rujnu 2005.
nikakvih prezentacija nije bilo. predavanje je držao samo njihov ginkolog i pričalo se uglavnom o porodu i konkretnim uvjetima u njihovoj bolnici.

isto sam bila i u dz runjaninova. i mogu potvrditi priču što je gore netko napisao-bili predatavnici za nuk/humanu i mustelu

----------


## trinity

izgleda da sam ja u splitu bila na zadnjem tecaju na kojem nisu dolazili predstavnici niti jedne kompanije koja proizvodi ili distribuira nadomjestke za m.m., niti nam je ista dijeljeno na tecaju.
to je bilo pocetkom ljeta 2005., ocito su od jeseni krenuli s novom praksom, namirisali oni di ima trudnica...

----------


## Dia

hoce li stradati organizatori tecaja?   :Razz:  
ili samo firma koja dode reklamirati i djeliti?

cini mi se da neki organizatori tecaja nemaju pojma da se to nesmije, malo mi bed prijaviti svog vlastitog ginekologa koji nam je drzao tecaj, a cini mi se da covjek stvarno nema pojma o tom zakonu prema njegovim rijecima

 :Love:

----------


## ivarica

> hoce li stradati organizatori tecaja?   
> ili samo firma koja dode reklamirati i djeliti?
> 
> cini mi se da neki organizatori tecaja nemaju pojma da se to nesmije, malo mi bed prijaviti svog vlastitog ginekologa koji nam je drzao tecaj, a cini mi se da covjek stvarno nema pojma o tom zakonu prema njegovim rijecima


nece stradati nitko, ali prati se firme, ne organizatore.

----------


## ms. ivy

nitko neće stradati... što misliš, da će pod okriljem noći rodine ekstremistice ubaciti molotovljeve koktele kroz prozor ili nešto slično?   :Laughing:  

možemo upozoriti i apelirati...

dakle, dia, koji dz je u pitanju i koja firma?   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

nema nikakvog zakona, zato ni nema pojma.
radi se o pravilniku o reklamiranju, obaveza je nase vlade bila (od 1992.) da se odredbe pravilnika implementtiraju u neke zakone, ali dosad jos nista. ipak, moram reci da vise nisam pesimisticna   :Wink:

----------


## Dia

> nitko neće stradati... što misliš, da će pod okriljem noći rodine ekstremistice ubaciti molotovljeve koktele kroz prozor ili nešto slično?   
> 
> možemo upozoriti i apelirati...
> 
> dakle, dia, koji dz je u pitanju i koja firma?



ha ha ha ma nisam bas na to mislila...
ma covjek mi je napravio uslugu i dao mi potvrdu za MD makar nije bio na tecaju, pa mi je i zato bed radit mu probleme

dz centar, rapska
prvi dan euroalba: nuk i humana
dosao njihov predstavnik i drzao predavanje, al jako oprezno jer vjerojatno zna, tako da je naglasio da propagira dojenje kao najbolje i bla bla, dobili pakete: 2 dude varalice br. 1 i 2, zlica humana, babarin, nuk 2 jastucica za dojke, privjesak za kljuceve humana, humana kasica od banane od 4 mj. (ona za napraviti sa vodom) i hrpa prospekata sa proizvodima...mislim da je to to 

drugi dan je navodno dosao covjek iz (kršitelj koda)a (al ja nisam...pa nemam pojma) navodno je donio isto pakete

eto...
 :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

Razmišljala sam da li da idem ili ne, ali definitivno sam ovaj mjesec u Sesvetama na tečaju pa javim detalje, i gnjavim ih do ludila  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

cubana, super. ako nije problem, poslikaj eventualne poklončiće.   :Smile:

----------


## Felix

evo da ja javim nesto drugacije   :Wink:   bili smo na tecaju doma zdravlja crnomerec u zvonigradskoj i ne samo da nije bilo krsenja koda niti bilo kakvih reklamnih letaka te vrste, nego je patronazna pricala o dojenju kao da cita s rodinog portala   :Wink:  
ali zato bolje da ne spominjem kako je izgledao dio o porodu

----------


## Dia

evo ja poslikala "pokloncice"
moze neki mail na koji da posaljem slikicu?!

----------


## ms. ivy

super dia, hvala! možeš na ivaričin mail iz profila.   :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

DZ Rapska, jučer i prekjučer.
Prekjučer-Nuk/Humana. Čovjek rekao da se zabranjeno reklamirati, te podijelio pakete i nestao. U paketu letci o hrani za dohranu, paketić Humana banana kašice od 4. mj., te ostale sitnice.Potom (kršitelj koda)-ista priča.
Jučer-Seba med. Gđica. održala kratko predavanje o njezi kože; te gđica. iz (kršitelj koda)a- dječju hranu nije spominjala, o njoj smo dobili letke, ali je bila degustacija proizvoda za trudnice i dojilje

----------


## thalia

Rijeka, ****, otišli smo s prezentacije... Samo smo vidjeli zapakirane materijale, (15. 05. 2006.) spremne za dijeljenje.
Nadam se da pomaže.

----------


## vesso

08/06/2006
dz siget
humana: uzorak kašice od 4 mj nadalje, čaj od kamilice od rođenja
nuk: jastučići za grudi (ništa flašice il dude)
uzorci još od mustele, biofarma ali naravno bez hrane
svi dali svoje kataloge (humana k tome još neke očajne fotokopije) s cijelom paletom proizvoda koji naravno uključuju i dječju hranu i dude

nije bilo nikakvih predavanja i dodatne reklame (samo vrečice)
sestra je jako pro dojenje orijentirana 
(toliko je ZA dojenje da sam sve zdvojna da li da stavim ovaj post ili ne)

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala   :Smile:  

(odlično za sestru, ali ipak je to kršenje Koda)

----------


## mvolpe

Tecaj u SL. Brodu, predstavnici nuka i humane drze prezentaciju i poklanjaju paket s 2 dudice, 4 jastucica za grudnjak, podbradak, zlicicu, uzorak caja od kamilice i jos nes plasticno sto ne znam sto je, te hrpu promo materijala, medju koji patronaza ubaci i neke koji poticu dojenje. Tecaju darovali 4 lopte i patronazi vagu koju nose sa sobom kad treba vagati novorodjence pri posjeti. Tecaj organizira udruga Iskra zajedno sa patronazom

----------


## silvia

ja sam bila na tecaju u DZ centar-trg žrtava fašizma, krajem lipnja. Prvo se posvadjala s dr. Topalovićem-valjda su ga iziritirala moja pitanja na njegove stavove-tipični zagovornik rutinskog obavljanja raznih upitnih postupaka, da ne duljim. nakon toga je dosao neki tip iz NUK-a, podijelio brošurice o humani i imao hrabrosti izjaviti kako bi bilo nehumano sad o tome pričati i reklamirati, ali nam je podijelio paketice(???!!) Tragično-ja sam jedina odbila to uzet.

----------


## twinmama

Prije godinu dana bila sam na dva tečaja za trudnice,jedan u D.Z.Dugo Selo,dijelili su NUK-ove bočice i dude varalice,trudnice su tamo mogle probati ćaj za dojilje...
i drugi u D:Z Pešćenica,tamo se reklamirao Johnson&Johnson-maramice.torbica i sl

----------


## Tiwi

Bok curke; evo jednog relativno dobrog iskustva ali ipak s puno reklamnih materijala.

Na tečaju u DZ Sambor početkom 3. mjeseca bilo je puno priče o prematanju bebe sa platnenim pelenama i barem 40 minuta priče, videa i savjeta o dojenju koji su mi bili zlatni u rodiištu. Odmah nakon toga pričala je "teta" iz (kršitelj koda)a, ali ne o hranjenju na bočicu nego o izdajalici, kako ju koristiti, kako ju pravilno sklopiti (ima jedna mala caka koju inače nebih znala) i budući da sam ponijela u rodilište izdajalicu, zadnji dan kad sam išla doma spasila sam se od tvrdih, kvrgavih prsa jer sam satima čekala bebu i otpust.. 

Od reklama dobili smo dudu varalicu, malu bočicu (koja mi je trebala jer baš i nemreš izdajat uprazno   :Razz:   ), bilo je i nekoliko kremica za prsa (koje su isto tako prilično dobre) i (kršitelj koda)ova brošura o proizvodima. 

Eto, "teta" je bila sklona dojenju pa joj nismo imali kaj zamjerit.

----------


## Irchi

Vidim da se na tečajevima masovno dijele neki uzorci i leci i da se krši pravilnik. Zato moram pohvaliti Dom zdravlja Zapad gdje spada DZ Susedgrad. 
Pohvala za tečaj(u ožujku) bez primisli o uzorcima koji se ovdje masovno spominju, a kamo li osobe iz neke od firmi koje ih prodaju. Samo jako prodojeće sestre. Isto tako patronaža Gajnice i njihove sestre koje ne odustaju od isključivog dojenja.

----------


## klia

U zadarskom rodilištu na tečaju u srpnju došla je teta (doktorica) iz (kršitelj koda)a, naglasila da je sama dojila godinu dana i da neće pričati o dojenačkoj hrani, nego samo o vitaminskim preparatima za trudnice. Ali, u vrećici s uzorcima vitamina dobije se brošura koja propagira čajeve od 1. tjedna, kašice od 4. i slična sr.......   :Razz:

----------


## Olivija

Pa čak i poliklinika Vili na svom tečaju! Paket Nuk/Humana, bez mlijeka ali s čajevima, bočicom i dudicama, što je pedijatrica (ili primalja, ne sjećam se više, ali obje su bile jako dobre) lijepo iskoristila da nam obajsni da si čaj za kolike možemo mi napraviti ne bili se smirili, pa na bočici pokazala kako beba treba "zagristi" bradavicu, a dudu je vrtila i vrtila da bi na kraju rekla ako je baš od takve djece da mora nešto vući, kao krajnje sredstvo možemo upotrijebiti i dudicu (duda se baci pa se tako dijete odvikne, a prst može imati i do škole u ustima - mislim da je tako bilo objašnjenje).

----------


## nuna

> Uglavnom, išla sam sad provjeriti i dobili su hranu za bebe od Humane, a uz to su bili i još neke kremice i čaj za mame. To im je podijelila sestra i rekla im je da su oni to dobili u donaciji i da moraju to podijeliti.


 Svi zdravstveni djelatnivci koji rade s djecom pa i sire, znaju za WHO kod, jos im je u sjecanju lova koju su dobivali od UNICEFa za promociju dojenja .
Patronazna dijeli jer to ZELI , a ne zato sto mora (osim kad doista dijete nema sto jesti.)Firma koju reklamira ce joj se oduziti. 




> Adaptirano mlijeko, dudice i bocice nisu bili ni jednom spomenuti.





> bilo je predavanje o proizvodima, bez spominjanja, koliko se sjecam nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko


Jeste li prelistale brosure, a **** bas i nije zvucno ime za pastu za cipele  8) ?



> a **** ne? pitam da znam koji zastupnici dolaze - nuk i humanu zastupa jedna firma, (kršitelj koda) druga... 
> 
> dakle euroalba (nuk/humana) drži i predavanja a kadulja ((kršitelj koda)) samo daje materijal?


 Jedna od predstavnica (kršitelj koda)a je bivsa (zamjenska) (kršitelj koda)ova predstavnica, zato oni u zadnjih godinu dana nastupaju zajedno.

----------


## Irenica

moj je tecaj zavsio u prosincu 2005 god. u sisackoj bolnici.

med. sestra nam je podjelila (kršitelj koda)ove poklon vrecice (bocica, dudica, jastucici za sise i prospekti) i nekakve Musteline  papirice.  kad sam je pitala za taj "poklon" rekla je da moraju zato sto su im te firme sponzori.  i dobili smo UNICEF-ovu skriptu o pravilnom polozajima kod dojenja.

nakon poroda dobili smo poklon paket sretna beba koja je prepuna brosura i uzoraka sveg smeca koje se moze naci za djecu. bilo samo par korisnih stvari.plus ****-ov caj za dojenje. i morali smo dati svoju adresu ****-ovoj predstavnici pri primitku paketa. tako da mi jos uvijek dolazi kojekakvo promotivno smece za djecju "hranu".

i patronazna sestra mi je uvalila Vivera To sam ja knjizicu za popunjavanje.cak je i lijepa i ima bijelu rodu na omotu. ali unutra ne postoji niti jedna stranica koja ne reklamira neki proizvod za dojencad od prvog dana   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

hop-la!

ima li štogod novo?

ima li netko slike ili konkretan materijal s tečaja koji bi nam mogao poslati?

----------


## petarpan

nema baš veze sa tečajem, ali ima sa patronažom kod koje se na trnju tečaj održava. prvi dolazak patronažne nakon poroda sa "poklončićem"- J&J toaletna torbica u kojoj je knjižica TO SAM JA. Izdaje je Vivera, a unutra na 12-13 strani kalendar hranjenja djeteta od rođenja do prve godine gdje se toplo preporučaju Viverina adaptirana mlijeka, kada, kako i u kojim količinama, te na kraju knjižice su lijepo predstavljeni Viverini adaptirani proizvodi , čajevi i sokići, te je kraaasno objašnjeno zakaj su tak fini, zdravi i kvalitetni...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ms. ivy

> Jučer smo muž i ja počeli ići na tečaj pripreme trudnica za porod i roditeljsku funkciju u organizaciji Doma zdravlja PGŽ-Rijeka. Prvo predavanje je bilo ok, onako za početak o trudnoći, prehrani, odjeći... Na kraju kad je završila sestra svoje predavanje nastupa marketing predstavnica Vivere - izlaganje o važnosti doručka . Sve ok. Treba jesti žitarice, mlijeko, bla bla... ALI u pripremi stoje vrećice. S poklonima. Unutra jedna kutija muslija, mala slikovnica (o voću), dosada sve bezopasno, a onda: mali blokić sa logotipom (kršitelj koda) i meni najdraži fasciklić koji čim sam otvorila vidi se (kršitelj koda) reklama i za 1 2 3. Pa onda imamo letak o važnosti mlijeka u dojenačkoj dobi... usporedba majčinog mlijeka i adaptiranog, ma fuj... I dok sam se ja snašla reklamerka je odmaglila pa joj nisam stigla vratiti paketić, ali sam zato pitala sestru da li zna da je ovo kršenje pravilnika na šta je ona samo slegla ramenima i rekla: a znate oni nas sponzoriraju, zdravstvo siromašno... Moji me doma ne kuže zašto ja dižem frku, pa to je poklon, pa fini muslići  pa to je tako i ne da se mijenjati. Jedva čekam slijedeće predstavnike, dolaze na **** i Mustela, jeee

----------


## aries24

nije sa tečaja, ali je od ginekologa

bila danas i cijela ordinacija vrišti (kršitelj koda)ovim materijalima, ko da sam kod klausa osobno doma   :Evil or Very Mad:  

zidni sat, blokići, flyeri i na kraju pregleda još mi uvali papirić sa svojim potpisom i pečatom "**** natal aktiv, najbolje za vas i vašu bebu, preporuka liječnika, dijetetski, tekući dodatak prehrani za trudnice...", bla, bla, truć, truć

----------


## disciplina

evo ja sam baš danas bila na trudničkom tečaju u DZ Pešćenica
predavanje je bilo super, niti riječi o adaptiranom, patronažna sestra je cijelo vrijeme naglašavala da se MORA dojiti, komentirala je da se izborimo da dobijemo bebu na prsa čim rodimo i da nam je donose na dojenje svakih dva sata, objašnjavala je kako uspješno dojiti, prikazala nam je čak i film UMIJEĆE DOJENJA, a kada nam je puštala film 9 ČAROBNIH MJESECI premotala je dio gdje se govori o formulama 
uglavnom bila sam totalno iznenađena ali................ mora bit ali...
na izlazu nam je podjelila promo materijale sa tužnim izrazom lica doduše ali ih je ipak podjelila  :Sad: 
slikala sam sadržaj paketa pa evo ako šta to sad znači:
http://public.fotki.com/disciplina/(kršitelj koda)-vrecica/
http://public.fotki.com/disciplina/mustela-vrecica/
http://public.fotki.com/disciplina/nuk-vrecica/

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala, disciplina, posebno na fotkama! 

pa koliko toga ima, kod vas je već došao djed mraz!  :shock:

----------


## medoribica

DZ Rovinj 2.mj.06. - predavanje je održala predstavnica (kršitelj koda)a - dobili smo tanjur, (kršitelj koda)ov vitaminski napitak za trudnice i dojilje te neke letke koje sam bacila u smeće.
Na predavanje nisam obraćala pažnju jer me nije interesiralo, ali je osoba koja je održala tečaj bila super: dojenje, dojenje i samo dojenje - gledali smo i onaj film o grupama za dojenje (ne znam dal ga je još netko gledao, meni se činio poučan)

----------


## zrinka

totalno sam sokirana sto se dijeli na tecajevima?!  :shock:

----------


## Mrkvica246

To je uzas kod nas, kako mogu djeliti te proizvode, zasto se to ne zabrani, kako mogu promisliti na to da bebama uskrate majcino mlijeko.
U Norveskoj se nema za kupiti caj za bebe od prvog tjedna, jer smatraju da je sva potrebna tekucina u majcinom mlijeku. Reklamiranje adaptiranog mlijeka i cigareta strogo je zabranjeno.

----------


## mina30

Ja cu na tecaj u 12 ili 1. mjesec pa ako mi netko moze reci sto tocno sadrzi taj pravilnik i di ga mogu procitati. Znate vec, ako sta spomenu na tecaju da imam kontraargumente 8) .

----------


## ms. ivy

mina:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139

----------


## mina30

Hvala, nesto sam i sama nasla ali procitat cu i ovo!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Pazi ti ove iz (kršitelj koda)a, oni ni više ni manje uvaljali bočicu! :shock: 

Nego, imam ja jedno pitanje (ispravite me ako bulaznim): krši li Mustella dijeljenjem svojih promo paketa Kod, s obzirom da oni ne proizvode adaptirano nego samo kozmetiku? (Ili sam u krivu)?

----------


## mendula

Ne.



> Međunarodni pravilnik se primjenjuje na nadomjestke za majčino mlijeko, dopunsku hranu koja se daje preko bočice, bočice za hranjenje i dude.

----------


## Irchi

Malo OT, ali patronažne iz tog istog DZ Pešćenica zaslužne su što mi frendica nije dojila dijete. Prilikom jednog posjeta popipala joj sise i rekla joj mama pa vi nemate mlijeka   :Evil or Very Mad:  (cca 7-10 dana nakon izlaska iz bolnice) i rekla uvodite nadohranu. Toliko o prodojećem stavu.

----------


## lsoln

Bilo je to davno, u proljeće 2003. u DZ Siget na tečaju za porod dijelili su (kršitelj koda)ove bocice... toga se sjecam sigurno.

----------


## debeljucka

upravo sam s tečaja u DZ Trnje. Predavnja su skroz super, no promo materijal pršti od adaptirne prehrane. Dijelili su knjižice od (kršitelj koda)a, (kršitelj koda), Humane, (kršitelj koda)a i dr. Uglavnom su svi dali dude varalice(?), a (kršitelj koda) flasicu.
Knjizice i dudice mogu baciti jer ih prvi puta nismo uopće koristili, ali prema (kršitelj koda)ovoj bocici nisam tako kriticna jer sam imala dugi izdajateljski staz, pa mi ih je dosta trebalo. Uostalom i njihova brosura je sva usmjerena na izdajanje, koje, u mnogim slučajevima doprinosi poduljenju dojenja.

----------


## Ana :-)

Tek sada ovo vidim...ja sam završila tečaj prije mjesec dana u pulskom rodilištu i isto sam dobila (kršitelj koda)ovu vrećicu sa identičnim sadržajem kao šta je dobila i Disciplina.

----------


## Riana

Ja bila na tečaju prije godinu i pol i na rkaju smo dobili paket od sponzora, između ostalog je bila i (kršitelj koda) bočica i duda, ostalo je bilo za mamu, jastučić, krema za bradavice, neki uzorci krema...

----------


## ivana zg

Ja sam danas bila na tečaju u Grižanskoj. malo sam zakasnila pa nisam dobila (kršitelj koda)ovu "vrećicu".
Dobile smo uzorke Mustele, kremu za strije,bradavice,neke kremice za bebe još nisam pogledala za što su, igračku,neseser,pa opet Johnson`s nesseser.

Nukove jastučiće za prsa.dvije dudice,privjesak za ključeve Humana,mali nesseser,kataloge tj.promiđmene materijale; Humane, Nuk-a,Sudocrema,
podloge za kupanje Eaesy bath-Delta Diffusion.

U Mustelinom katalogiću je i Kućni red Petrove bolnice  :? i naglasak je na tome da su preporučena firma, kako sam shvatila, od Petrove bolnice.


Uglavnom ja bar danas nisam čula nikakva promiđmena predavanja, a kada je žena iz Musstele otišla, patronažna sestra koja nam drži tečaj je rekla,da se ne obaziremo na sve te "poklone",da mora šutiti dok su oni tu,
jer nas eto poklanjaju,ali da je sve to preskupo i da mi same odaberemo što i od koga ćemo kupovati stvari za svoje bebe,da sve to što je skupo i reklamirano ne znači da je i najbolje ili da nam je uopće potrebno.

Vidjedti ću sutra što će biti na predavanju o dojenju pa vam javim.

Patronažna je super i podržava rad vaše udruge.
Danas vas je puno spominjla pogotovo kada je govorila o porodu i to prirodnom,epizotomiji i pravima žena da biraju kakav hoće porod.
Govorila je o bolnicama  prijateljima djece i zgrozila se nad tim ciničnim tonom.
Spljuvala je sve te bolnice koje se kak ti pridržavaju Unicefovog programa.

Rekla je da bi trebali imati jednu bolnicu u Zg samo za porode ali pravu, sa normalnim sobama sa kupaonicom,porodom kakav bi želje Rodilje i normalnim odnosom prema rodiljama, kava je npr.u Ljubljani itd.

----------


## ivana zg

Danas smo razgovarali o dojenju i bilo je super išao je i muž.
Najbolje je bilo kada je patronažna objašnjavala muževima kako da nam masiraju bolne dojke!!!!  :Laughing:  
Malo je samo spominjala (kršitelj koda) jer smo gledali njihov dokumentarac o dojenju(kao i nekakav hrvatski) ali je pokušavala izbijeći i premotati one dijelove koji su bili promidžbeni.
Neke je proizvode iskomentirala,bez obizira od kojih ih proizvođača kupujemo kao nepotrebne,ili koji bi nam mogli koristiti,i s kojima ona u svom poslu ima iskustva.

Mislim, ja sam već odavno odlučila kupiti (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu,mada nas je ona upozorila da izdajalicu ne treba unaprijed kupovat jer nam možda neće trebati,i da je možemo posuditi.

Ali nakon svih problema koje su imale moje prijateljice sa dojenjem,jedna je završila na operaciji dojki, :shock: ni mrtva ne idem bez nje u rodilište.

Valjda ću imati još djece pa će mi se isplatiti.

Uglavnom pohvlajujem tečaj u Dubravi-Grižanskoj,ali patronažnoj ne želim navoditi ime. Nije OK bez ženinog znanja ali stvarno je bila super.

----------


## Mayaa

treba li vam, meni je jutros stiglo poštom od (kršitelj koda)a neka brošura "savjetnik za prehranu - ispravna prehrana od samog početka". ima svašta sporno unutra. ne znam da li je imate, nemam vremena iščitavat čitav post. na koverti je pečat anfap, moju adresu imaju iz sretne bebe.

----------


## anny42

DZ Zapad, Vrapče, trudnički tečaj. 24 i 25.01.07
Na kraju prvog dana dijeljene su poklon vrečice (kršitelj koda)a, Nuka i mislim mustele.
Sadržaj vrečice je identičan kao onaj koji je poslala DISCIPLINA.
Napomenula bih da je bočica i dudica za dijete 1-2 mjeseca starosti.

----------


## vanjci

split, KB firule, tecaj od 15.01.2007.
****  vrecica sa letcima, izmedu ostalog abeceda dojenja, letci o nekim vitaminskim preparatima za trudnice i dojilje
(kršitelj koda) bocica, duda varalica i letak

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala, cure   :Smile:

----------


## Mayaa

naknadno sam vidila; u ovom (kršitelj koda)ovom savjetniku za prehranu povirite na stranicu 11 u gornji desni kut - za svaki proizvod je napisano npr. od 4 mjeseca, od 8 mjeseci, od 1 godine a na toj stranici gdje se reklamira čaj piše sano "nakon 1". riječ _mjeseci_ ili _godine_ su izostavili  :/

----------


## Beta

U KB Osijek na tečaj je došla predstavnica ****-a i održala dugo i zamorno predavanje, a dobili smo 'samo' čaj za dojilje, naljepnice i mini ručnik.

----------


## Mukica

cure, selim ovo s pdf. Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi na pdf. Rodine aktivnosti, akcije & projekti   :Smile:

----------


## ivanaos

prošle god u 9 mj tečaj na jugu2 osijek-dobili bočicu, dudu, umetke za grudnjak,uzorak  kremice za bradavice i kremice protiv pelenskog osipa. znam da je kršenje pravilnika ali tko će dojit dojit će neovisno o tome... Naglašavam da je sestra bila izuzetno prodoječa  :Smile:

----------


## toma_06

ne znam dal' to tu spada: vidjela neki dan plakat za trudničke tečajeve u zgb, tresnjevka - na slici je bebina glavica, onak blijeda, ali jedino što se vidi je ogromna ljubičasta duda koju beba ima

----------


## pomikaki

Pulsko rodiliste - od 4 sata koliko traje tecaj, 1 sat je bila ziva reklama, pola sata za **** a pola za Mustelu. Kao da gledam Top shop na TVu pola sata. A nemam daljinski da prebacim program. I to usred ljeta, u osmom mjesecu trudnoce, u maloj zagusljivoj prostoriji punoj ljudi. Bezobrazluk.
**** je dijelio brosure u kojim se promovira dohrana od 4og mjeseca. mislim da uzorke hrane za bebe nismo dobili.

----------


## la_mama

Ako me pamćenje dobro služi, trudnički tečaj u Petrovoj, ožujak 2006 ... skroz je korektno bio odrađen, bar što se tiče tematike dojenja. Sjećam se VMS koja nam je nekoliko sati govorila o dojenju, problemima koji mogu doći, načinima izdajanja i kada je ono potrebno, i koja se bila sva zapjenila i otišla u crescendo kad je počela o ****-u i ostalim proizvođačima. Praktički nas je pozvala na bojkot istih   :Smile:  
Na kraju tečaja (psihologica i tema odgoja djece), smo ipak dobili paket s (kršitelj koda)ovim bočicama, blazinicama za dojke, prospektima (ne sjećam se više čijim).

Znam da je ovo dojo-huljenje, ali moram   :Grin:  
Nama su baš te bočice skroz dobro došle za pohranu mog mlijeka u razdoblju kad sam se izdajala na poslu, a MM bio na porodiljnom. Tako da je (kršitelj koda) profitirao od nas, bar što se tiče izdajalice i tih nekoliko bočica   :Smile:

----------


## emanina

> ne znam dal' to tu spada: vidjela neki dan plakat za trudničke tečajeve u zgb, tresnjevka - na slici je bebina glavica, onak blijeda, ali jedino što se vidi je ogromna ljubičasta duda koju beba ima


sjećam se tog plakata al patronažna sestra koja nam je držala predavanje je 
prodojeća i sjećam se jedne njezine ˝duda ne treba djetetu,djete ne zna šta bi s njom˝

----------


## Olivija

Baš sam gledala taj plakat nekidan  :No:

----------


## triplemama

Kod nas u Tuzli ti u porodilistu daju dva paketa jeda pampersov i jedan violetin i **** caj za doilje. U paketima su jenokratne pelene maramice i brosure o dojenju i njezi bebe. Fine knjizice. Nista contra dojenju.

----------


## lalah

dižem malo
ajde cure, gdje i što su vam djelili   :Smile:

----------


## arilu

U Rijeci (kršitelj koda), ****, bilo je još toga čini mi se. A sjećam se i da je doktor rekao da bi trebalo dojiti do 7. ili 8. mjeseca, sve preko toga je "psihička navezanost majke na dijete" ili neka slična nebuloza, što me je skroz začudilo! Samo me zanima koji su ga putevi doveli do predavača na tečaju za  trudnice! :?

----------


## lalah

> U Rijeci (kršitelj koda), ****, bilo je još toga čini mi se. A sjećam se i da je doktor rekao da bi trebalo dojiti do 7. ili 8. mjeseca, sve preko toga je "psihička navezanost majke na dijete" ili neka slična nebuloza, što me je skroz začudilo! Samo me zanima koji su ga putevi doveli do predavača na tečaju za  trudnice! :?


u rijeci gdje, čiji tečaj pri DZ ili nešto drugo i kad?

----------


## arilu

Tečaj je u rodilištu, ja sam bila lani u 9. mjesecu, ime doktora se zbilja ne sijećam! Mene je to jako začudilo jer Riječko rodilište ima status prijatelja djece, ali on je bio jedini koji je izjavio nešto tako, ostali su svi bili super!

----------


## kristina_zg

Tečaj u Grižanskoj, ne sjećam se jel je bio 11. ili 12. mj. 2007. u pitanju. Dobili i dude i (kršitelj koda)ove bočice, uzorke kremica, čajeva....

----------


## smedja

tecaj u petrovoj 9. mj 2007. Dobili vrecicu sa nekim brosurama i (kršitelj koda)ovom flasicom i dudicom

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Dopao mi ruku Večernji list od 24. 6. 2008. (regionalno izdanje). Kad tamo, člančić:

                                 Tečaj za buduće roditelje

Patronažna služba Doma zdravlja u Čazmi danas organizira tečaj za buduće majke i očeve. Mladim roditeljima korisne savjete dat će T. V. _(navedeno je puno ime i prezime)_, viša medicinska sestra, te će im  *kao i uvijek podijeliti darove proizvođača dječje hrane i opreme.*   …bla bla… 

Nije navedeno o kakvim se točno poklonima radi, ali kako je to tečaj za  _buduće_ roditelje, nekako mi spominjanje proizvođača pa još i hrane ne sluti na dobro.  :Unsure:  
Iako po prethodnim postovima vidim da ni veći gradovi nisu pošteđeni, imam dojam da su ta mala mjesta “na kraju svijeta” još uvijek idealno tlo za provođenje lijepo zapakirane indoktrinacije, ako ni zbog čega drugog, onda zato što imaju više prilika da budu zaboravljena od svih.

----------


## nevenera

ja sam tek sad skužila ovaj topik :/ 
dobila sam u apoteci paket sretna beba (bez ostavljanja podataka, pitali me jesam li dobila paket i nisu tražili podatke jer sam Tina imala u naručju).
što je bilo unutra je po sjećanju. 
*(kršitelj koda)ov prospekt* za hranu i CD o uzgoju iste, 
uzorak pampers pelene i prospekt o njezi 
jednu dudicu- nukovu (nju sam bacila odmah)
bočica negazirane vode. 
bilo je još svašta ali sam uredno *pobacala odmah ono što mi nije bilo ok.* nisam uopće obraćala previše pozornosti na to.  
bilo je kremica za njegu bebine guze, jedan uzorak čaja za dojilje i slično...

dobila sam taj paket u apoteci blizu rodilišta u Zadru (u rodilištu mi ga nisu dali niti su ga spominjali) kad sam s Tinom došla po neki recept. 

na bolničkom tečaju u bolnici smo bili mm i ja, a onda sam ja završila u bolnici pa je on išao sam do kraja i dobio Johnson`s nesseser i još promo vrećicu s nekim kremicama. u bolnici su jako pro dojenja. 

ne sjećam se nikakvih promo bočica i slično, ali te sam stvari uredno bacala kako sam dobivala (imam samo bočicu koja ide s izdajalicom koju sam kupila) 
baš sam sad ljuta na sebe što nisam više obratila pozornost pa da vam napišem, no moja prijateljica je upravo u 4 mj trudnoće i uputit ću nju da otvori dobro oči i javi mi

----------


## leonisa

sokirana sam vrecicom koju dijele na trudnickom tecaju koji organizira grad zagreb.
sestra je bila odlicna, ni jednom rijecju nije spomenuto ista osim dojenja, al me bas zato sama vrecica i njen sadrzaj stiltao.

----------


## ivarica

> sokirana sam vrecicom koju dijele na trudnickom tecaju koji organizira grad zagreb.
> sestra je bila odlicna, ni jednom rijecju nije spomenuto ista osim dojenja, al me bas zato sama vrecica i njen sadrzaj stiltao.


mozes li nam je poslati u rodu?

----------


## leonisa

zato sam ju i uzela. dok je MM zgrozen vikao: jesi luda, od kad ti to uzimas, sta ti je, sto ti se dogodilo...

----------


## ivarica

odlicno   :Mljac:

----------


## leonisa

i ko neki kupon na kraju _the_ kalendara: dojenje je najbolje ali ako ne mozete krsitelj koda vam poklanja start paket, nazovite nas na broj...

sad sam se uzrujala.

----------


## Amandica

cure, mislilm da malo pretjerujete s tim bočicama, dudicama..... pa što onda ako ih dijele i daju? ako vam se ne sviđaju i imate nešto protiv, možete jednostavno ili ih pokloniti nekome ili u krajnjoj liniji baciti. ne znam čemu ovoliko dizanje prašine....

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> cure, mislilm da malo pretjerujete s tim bočicama, dudicama..... pa što onda ako ih dijele i daju? ako vam se ne sviđaju i imate nešto protiv, možete jednostavno ili ih pokloniti nekome ili u krajnjoj liniji baciti. ne znam čemu ovoliko dizanje prašine....


Neću znati sad to lijepo i pametno napisati, niti potkrijepiti nekim linkom ili teksom, ali ukratko: to je jedan od ciljeva udruge - pratiti tko krši "Međunarodni pravilnik o reklamiranju nadomjestaka majčinog mlijeka". 
Proizvođači nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko (adaptirano mlijeko) i gotove dječje hrane (čajevi, kašice...) na mnoge načine izbjegavaju međunarodne pravilnike o tome na koje načine smiju, tj. ne smiju reklamirati svoje proizvode. Ne radi se samo o reklamiranju adaptiranog mlijeka, nego i slanju npr. poruka da je za djecu od mjesec dana dobro da piju instant čajeve i sl. A istovremeno se treba "boriti" s time da se da potrebna podrška promicanju dojenja od svih koji bi ga trebali promicati, a ne čine to uvijek i na način na koji bi trebali (npr. u rodilištima, pedijatri, patronažne sestre...).

Jedan od članaka tog pravilnika kaže da je zabranjeno dijeljenje besplatnih uzoraka majkama, njihovim obiteljima i zdravstvenim djelatnicima. 

Zato Roda to prati.

Ako nisam to dobro napisala, hoće me netko ispraviti?  :Grin: .

----------


## kljucic

Najvažnija stvar je da mnogi ljudi nisu svjesni koju moć ima reklama, tj. marketing i zato misle da se pretjeruje. Ako pretjeruje Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija koja je donijela taj Pravilnik, ako pretjeruju međunarodne institucije (npr. UNICEF) koje se bave promocijom dojenja i zaštitom prava djeteta (jer svako dijete ima pravo na pravilnu i zdravu ishranu, a to je dojenje), da, onda i Roda pretjeruje  :Smile:  I pretjerivat ćemo dok god će multunacionalne kompanije stavljati svoj profit iznad dobrobiti djece, a time i cijelog čovječanstva, turajući svoje proizvode na najsuptilnije i najperfidnije načine (koje nisam Nečastivi ne bi mogao smisliti).

----------

